# Opening Day



## Wasman2.

He came down. 
Now he needs to go toward the young lady down the street. 
Nice bird.


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission

I had gobbles in 3 directions, but they’ve shut up now. Cool morning though.


----------



## Sam22

Out listening and looking on state land today. Heard gobbles at my first spot, but saw there was a hunter there as I drove away. Nice quiet morning, good luck everyone.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission

Carpenter Bill said:


> Bird down 6 45 5 toms,6 hen. Looks like I set up on the right spot this morning my 1st bird I'm hooked. Good night in the truck last night was all worth it. Time for coffee. Good luck guys


Pics or it didn’t happen lol. Congrats!!!


----------



## Sam22

Carpenter Bill said:


> Bird down 6 45 5 toms,6 hen. Looks like I set up on the right spot this morning my 1st bird I'm hooked. Good night in the truck last night was all worth it. Time for coffee. Good luck guys


So you got him? @Carpenter Bill . Pics!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MILONEWOLF

Well it was 7:01 and here he is. I hade six toms and another in the woods. Not here an hour and bord on the ground!! Concrats to all the successful hunters!


----------



## old graybeard

So far I could have taken a limit of mallards off my pond and a hand full of deer.


----------



## RMH

Good Morning!!









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Flight of the arrow

Young flight is kind of ready, he is in the blind asleep that’s par for the corse with him. Had to adjust our plans because we couldn’t travel north so I’m hunting a friend’s farm, was worried we would run into jakes if any birds this morning and having no knowledge of the birds here we set the blind up right in the thick of it. I see a full fan threw the woods and the birds are on the ground gobbling there heads off, they have hens and we just need to be patient, good luck all!
Flight


----------



## Huntahalic

Haven't hunted these birds in a long time but f decided it was a good reason to wake up before sunrise. Set up on the field I always see birds. Lots of gobbling around me but nothing real close. Just heard first shot of the season south of me. Good luck to all out it's a beautiful morning to start the season.


----------



## LabtechLewis




----------



## old graybeard

RMH said:


> Good Morning!!
> View attachment 518901
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


We don't need that white crap


----------



## finahol

I usually set up 50 yds from roost. White crunchy mess killed that plan. 


Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission

Anyone up in a tree this morning?


----------



## Flight of the arrow

Jakes !


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission

I just had an otter run by me at about 3 feet!! Never seen them out here before. He was too close for a picture unfortunately. That was crazy!!


----------



## RMH

old graybeard said:


> We don't need that white crap


28 degrees light West wind, 3 or 4" of snow left from yesterday. Easily 6" yesterday but melting down. Frozen crunchy entrance this morning. 

Lots of gobbles nothing close. 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## CatfishKurt

Macomb County. Have seen 5 gobblers, 12 hens, 2 deer and a solo black squirrel. Now waiting for the old man and little bro to get one.


----------



## Carpenter Bill

I still have not learned how to upload pics but I will send one to jigger jarvie and have him posted up for me. What A beautiful morning to be in the great North . Wish I could a had that on film amazing,


Bow hunter on a Mission said:


> Pics or it didn’t happen lol. Congrats!!!


----------



## old graybeard

CatfishKurt said:


> View attachment 518931
> 
> Macomb County. Have seen 5 gobblers, 12 hens, 2 deer and a solo black squirrel. Now waiting for the old man and little bro to get one.


Nice bird! Congrats


----------



## old graybeard

Flight of the arrow said:


> Thanks, he always comes first, hope he realizes all the opportunities he had when he grows up and has his own kids and pass’s it along to them.
> Flight


My guess is he appreciates every bit of it. Your making memories for a life time.


----------



## old graybeard

Some great birds went down. Congrats and nice work to all of you! I saw 12 all together but no action.


----------



## Captain

Didn’t have service congrats to everyone that put one down on the new opening day! Had 3 spots to choose from this morning, picked my popup on our center field...Sometimes it takes them a while to get there, but you can bet at some point during the day they will stop by and take a look ...Had 3 toms gobbling off the roost in different directions...around 6:30 I hear a shot to the west.. down to 2 gobblers...Could tell one was going away and one was getting closer..On his last gobble I knew he was coming as he popped into the field at about 60 yds at full strut lit up by the sun..Slowly he worked his way in and I figured that was good enough at 21 yds it was 7:15am. 10” beard 3/4” spurs 2 year old...if you open the blind pic you can see how much further he had to go to get into the dekes...
























Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## syrio

This is my first hunt, tons of gobbles behind me on private property. No Toms or jakes but I did have a hen hang out by me for about 20-25 mins. She got as close as two yards and never saw me. Least I know my camo is alright.


----------



## Maple_Ridge

HAPPY THANKSGIVING!


----------



## sureshotscott

Hunted some SE MI public hardwoods this morning. Had a gobbler come in early, he was going off before I got my dekes set up. He must have busted me, I was sitting against a tree fumbling gear when he went silent and stalked off out of shotgun range.

Heard lots of gobbles far off but wanted to stick to my plan. Good to sit out quiet when the woods come alive.

Mushroom hunters rolled in around 10:30, 2 parties. Took a long walk blind calling but seems like everything got quiet after that. Called it quits, I have 3 days left to hunt...


----------



## bowhunter426

Missed the morning hunt. Decided to head out at 2pm to sit on a ridge over an area that the birds have been digging thru the leaves. Wasn't even sitting for 10 minutes and a group of birds can in. 35 yard face on shot down hill which gave prefect access to the boiler room. Ran a little ways and was done.


----------



## Trout King

My 10 yr old and I are on our second property. Been out since about 11, just had two hens go through, but nothing to shoot with them. About to call it a day and I will try to get us on some birds tomorrow.


----------



## old graybeard

Back out.


----------



## shotgun12

Bucky81 said:


> My hunting partner and I had some luck this morning. Shot him around 7:30. 9.75” Beard.
> View attachment 519175




nice picture well done.boy looks happy.


----------



## shotgun12

looks like some of you had a good day well done.we dont have wild turkeys over here,so no turkey hunting for us.


----------



## Point Blank Kennels

Out with my 10 yr old son, had birds all around us all morning. Lots of gobbles and chasing hens but nothing close enough. Then about 4:45 this tom walked in dead silent and my son shot him at 30 yds.


----------



## Go Lions!!!!

Point Blank Kennels said:


> Out with my 10 yr old son, had birds all around us all morning. Lots of gobbles and chasing hens but nothing close enough. Then about 4:45 this tom walked in dead silent and my son shot him at 30 yds.
> View attachment 519495


Awesome! What a great experience and memory for both of you!!!


----------



## Jimbo 09

Had a ton of birds gobbling first thing this morning but they flew down and headed away from me. Made a move to a different spot and heard gobblers right away. Wasn’t an ideal set up with looking directly into the sun and the birds almost directly behind me. Took a half hour to get them to come in with some very light calling. Came out of the woods over my left shoulder and locked on to my decoys. I let him get to about 20 yards. Done by 8:15.

After I shot two bigger birds came out and kept attacking him every time he flopped. First time I’ve ever witnessed that in person. Wish my dad and I didn’t split up we could of easily doubled up. I have it on video but not sure how to upload it.


----------



## mal

Took my son out...beautiful morning aside from the 4" of crunchy snowfall. Gobbles from all directions starting around 6:30. Had 5 toms roosting in one of my woodlots, but they split up and were unresponsive once they got on the ground. Made a quick move and called in a 21 pounder with 10" beard at 9:30. First saw him about 400 yards away and he pretty much came on a string, gobbling the entire way...hung up at about 100 yards and had a Mexican standoff for about 30 minutes. Finally got him close enough to get a good look at the decoys and it was game on...my son shot him as he was perched on my tom decoy's back working him over.


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman

This happened for over 20 minutes. He touched every decoy and just couldn’t leave. He actually ended up flipping the lay down hen over and then still didn’t even run when that happened. Gotta love turkey hunting!


----------



## Bucky81

shotgun12 said:


> nice picture well done.boy looks happy.


I got out of turkey hunting for a few years until he asked me to take him out. His excitement brought my excitement for it back. Not sure if it’s the turkeys he likes or the snacks that I bring.


----------



## LabtechLewis

bowhunter426 said:


> Missed the morning hunt. Decided to head out at 2pm to sit on a ridge over an area that the birds have been digging thru the leaves. Wasn't even sitting for 10 minutes and a group of birds can in. 35 yard face on shot down hill which gave prefect access to the boiler room. Ran a little ways and was done.
> 
> View attachment 519421


BAM! Congrats on the bow kill!


----------



## LabtechLewis

Jimbo 09 said:


> Had a ton of birds gobbling first thing this morning but they flew down and headed away from me. Made a move to a different spot and heard gobblers right away. Wasn’t an ideal set up with looking directly into the sun and the birds almost directly behind me. Took a half hour to get them to come in with some very light calling. Came out of the woods over my left shoulder and locked on to my decoys. I let him get to about 20 yards. Done by 8:15.
> 
> After I shot two bigger birds came out and kept attacking him every time he flopped. First time I’ve ever witnessed that in person. Wish my dad and I didn’t split up we could of easily doubled up. I have it on video but not sure how to upload it.


Cool. Nice one! I have seen the attack before, too, and it's pretty weird. Not sure if you should call them off or watch it go down! Every video I've added here was first uploaded to YouTube. Click the "media" button on the toolbar and you'll see there are other applications supported for this purpose, too.


----------



## d_rek

Well no luck this evening. 3 hens, 12 deer, and no Toms. Pretty evening though. Be out again in the AM!











Sent from d_mobile


----------



## Firefighter

Chased birds around till noon and took a break. 

Headed back out in the evening with the bow.

At 630 I heard some leaves crunching behind me...

At 632 I was looking at this:
















He didn't go far!


----------



## shotgun12

Point Blank Kennels said:


> Out with my 10 yr old son, had birds all around us all morning. Lots of gobbles and chasing hens but nothing close enough. Then about 4:45 this tom walked in dead silent and my son shot him at 30 yds.
> View attachment 519495



another nice picture.well done.


----------



## TheHighLIfe

1 1/4" spike, 9" beard (on the turkey, shorter on the hunter - haha)


----------



## GADWALL21

TheHighLIfe said:


> View attachment 522525
> View attachment 522527
> 
> 
> 1 1/4" spike, 9" beard (on the turkey, shorter on the hunter - haha)


Did you shoot that on the Island Don?!?! Congrats!!


----------



## MILONEWOLF

TheHighLIfe said:


> View attachment 522525
> View attachment 522527
> 
> 
> 1 1/4" spike, 9" beard (on the turkey, shorter on the hunter - haha)


 Congrats!!! That is a nice looking Tom. The spikes's are fantastic!


----------



## TheHighLIfe

GADWALL21 said:


> Did you shoot that on the Island Don?!?! Congrats!!


haha, gad. while I have my eyes on the flock on the island, no, this was up north.


----------

